# 90 Gal fish tank stand



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I am thinking of making my tank easier to move around by putting wheels underneath, is this a good idea?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish Aquarium and Tank Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks

90G with water is 1000lbs+ 
THAT'S a lot of weight.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess if you really wanted to, you can mount your stand to wheel dollies like these, otherwise forget the ideal: OTC Wheel Dolly 1,500 lb. Easy Roller

However, there is still the issue of the water sloshing around which could cause the tank to burst or leak. Are you prepared for that consequence for the sake of convenience?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

it could work if you get some good strong casters and maybe beef the frame up some. there really not meant to move!... 

Also I'd use locking casters... last thing you need is for some one to lean on it and it roll off across the room!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I say definitely a bad idea. Its a lot of weight, plus the sloshing. Why would you need to move the tank on a regular basis?


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*I think its a bad idea!*

A big thank you to all who replied. Probably not a good idea.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I get what you are saying, it sure would be convenient to be able to move the tank out from the wall for some things but the others are right, it would put a lot of stress on the tank and if your floor/wheels werent perfectly even you'd risk a blow out. 
I guess my best advice is when setting up your tank do a "dry run" ie: set everything up in the tank with no water or gravel, just all of the equipment to see how much room you have in the back. Even try sticking your hand back there, just to find out what you are comfortable with and leave a little extra... I have set up tanks and then "upgraded" equipment only to find out I don't have room for it! lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thing to consider is once you put a tank and stand on wheels you loose the integrety of the stand and would have to redesign it for the weight to be dispersed to the wheels, but I think you can already see from the other posts that it is most likely a bad idea


----------

